# Benny the Bull arrested at Taste of Chicago



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BY *[email="[email protected]"]*ANNIE SWEENEY*[/email]* Crime Reporter *

"Benny the Bull" was arrested at the Taste of Chicago after taking a swing - in costume - at an off-duty police officer who was trying to get him to stop riding around on a mini-motorcyle.

Barry Anderson, who is employed as the Chicago Bulls mascot, was driving the motorcyle in the 700 block of South Columbus Sunday on the grounds of the Taste without permission from the event organizers, Central District Capt. James Knightly said.

When an off-duty Cook County sheriff's officer working security told him to stop, Anderson allegedly ran away. The officer chased him, yelling that he was an officer and to stop, Knightly said.

Anderson refused, and when the officer caught him, Anderson allegedly took a swing at the officer, knocking his glasses off and breaking his watch, Knightly said.

Anderson, 26, told police that he was being his "character" of Benny when he tried to hit the officer, Knightly said. He lives in the 2100 block of North California.

Police say the costume was returned to the United Center after Anderson was arrested and charged with battery and driving within the parkway. In 2004, another Bulls mascot was also in trouble with police. The man who portrays "Da Bull" was arrested for peddling marijuana at Carbrini Green.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

that's why I don't follow the NBA. Even the mascots are punks.


----------

